# peacock ID needed -sunshine peacock/flavescent peacock



## burrowssj (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok well my local fish shop imported this fish as a aulonocara nyassae peacock yellow

It has been bugging me for ages as to what it actually is so thought id sign up here an ask the PROS 

My thoughts are it is a flavescent peacock possibly
Are they any signs to tell if it is hybrid?

I saw this link an it looks very similar to this
Aulonocara steveni "Usisya-Flavescent"

I have 2 males an 2 females they get along quite well with the electric yellows in my tank 
1female is dodgey an possibly NOT from the same tank but it was in there when i brought it and it looks to be something else but it has bred with the males in there

SORRY FOR BAD PICS but hopefully they are good enough for an ID
ok males first 

this pic is when I first got them








this is the same fish 2 months later(sorry about poooo)









the other male


















he is now sub dominant an looks like this


















This is the dodgey female who looks to be something else but who knows  an also the now sub dominant male is there to

























anyways let me know what you guys think


----------



## burrowssj (Sep 30, 2010)

pics arent the best but you can see the colours

one male has blue from chin to top of his fins an then has black stripes that come an go with breeding moods he also gets black on his other fin tips
the other male started off very yellow an now is the boss haha he has blue form his chin to forehead an the blue goes all down his body between the dark stripes an has blue specs on his tail fin hes very nice fish indeed


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Unfortunately, it doesn't appear to be a pure anything.


----------



## burrowssj (Sep 30, 2010)

ok thank you fogelhund


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

whatever it is it's gorgeous!


----------



## burrowssj (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you for the kind comment 

yea i really like them an have a few babies growing out currently  easy as to breed just need decently clean water an they do the rest.Are also very hardy currently keening them in ph of around 7 an temperate that goes from 23-27


----------



## tpedrick (Sep 15, 2010)

beautiful fish i can't get over the change in two months time! i can hardly wait to see my little fish grow and see what they look like for sure. cool


----------



## burrowssj (Sep 30, 2010)

yea was quite a drastic change, its quite cool the way my males work. 1 is boss of the other until I put my OB peacock then the non dominant male defends the territory from the OB which the dominant male wont go near.Its annoying but it also allows me to pick which male for breeding at what time by simply putting 1 fish in the tank or in the net breeder xD

an yes I agree with your comment on growing up fish. I recently got some rare kribensis babies at around 1-2cm now they are 4-5cm an colouring up amazingly an probably will pair off soon to.Its worth the wait buying a bulk amount of tiny babies an letting them grow out.

kinda reminds me of my first tadpole


----------

